
JnREPL – Embed a Clojure Repl in Java Applications - based2
https://github.com/AustinC/jnREPL
======
based2
[https://github.com/clojure/clojure/blob/master/src/clj/cloju...](https://github.com/clojure/clojure/blob/master/src/clj/clojure/java/shell.clj)

